# Tracking down older outboard production years...



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Trying to find out which parts from other model years are either the same, or cross over onto my 1971 25hp Evinrude Sportster. I have worked on a later model(early 80's) 25hp Evinrude as well, and they are very, very similar, but not quite. 

I am essentially trying to find out from what year to what year was my particular outboard produced, exact same top to bottom. And also what years my powerhead was used, as I'm sure they didn't change a whole lot as the years went on. Does anybody have any links to any websites with some information such as that? Or does anyone happen to know? Any help would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Find the part number then check other years. Try here to find part numbers.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/parts.html

Most Evinrude and Johnson parts are same.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Frank, and I had thought about doing something like that. But do you know of any way to reverse trace a part number? As in, if you had a part number, could you tell all the years/engine sizes it fit? That would be the ideal search mechanism I think. 

Steve


----------

